# Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)



## BabaYaga (13. Oktober 2018)

*Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*

Hallo liebe Leute,

mittlerweile hat der x265 Codec bei mir Einzug gehalten. Problem: Weder mein alter Smart-TV noch mein BlurayPlayer supporten diesen. Ich bekomme also immer den Fehler, dass der Videocodec nicht unterstützt wird. Jetzt stehe ich wieder mal an dem Punkt, wo ich mir einfach bspw. einen neuen Bluray-Player kaufen könnte, der x265 supportet wie der Samsung UBD-M9500 oder mir etwas anderes zu überlegen. Alle Geräte sind von der Firmware am aktuellen Stand und ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass deren Hardware zu schwach ist um x265 zu encoden.

So ging es mir vor vielen Jahren mit DIVX, dann mit h264 und jetzt eben mit h265, jedes Mal kam ein neuer Player ins Haus.  Ein neuer TV steht nicht zur Diskussion da der Alte einwandfrei funktioniert und ich mehr als zufrieden bin damit.

Warum also nicht so einen Mini-PC oder etwas Ähnliches anschaffen? Oder rechnet sich das nicht?

Wie spielt ihr eure Files im Wohnzimmer ab? Erfordern neue effizientere Codecs nicht auch immer mehr Rechenleistung und müsste ich so einen Mini-PC dann nicht auch nach ein paar Jahren genau so wie den BD-Player tauschen, da dieser dann zwar den Codec durch Updates supportet aber die Hardware zu schwach dafür wird?

Wie auch immer, bis jetzt war es für mich relativ unkompliziert einfach den Bluray Player zu tauschen, den alten zu verkaufen und es läuft wieder ein paar Jahre. = Arbeitsaufwand 0 mit ein wenig Geldverlust aber sofortiger Funktionalität 

Danke im Voraus für eure Meinungen

Cheers,
Kronos


----------



## tochan01 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*

Ist die frage was du alles mit dem Mini PC noch vor hast. Ich bevorzuge die Player version da einfach Power on, los geht's. Der Mini PC will dann mal Updates in ungünstigen fallen wenn er im Netz hängt usw. 

Vorteil Mini PC: Bei der Hardware in Zukunft würde dann ein gpu Tausch reichen. Also keine Only  apu Lösung kaufen bzw wenn dann ein case mit Möglichkeit für eine spätere gpu, die es dann Hardwareseitig unterstützt. 

Was Aufwand, Strom, Geräusche usw angeht, wird du mit einem Player besser fahren. Netter Nebeneffekt bei einem Mini PC ist dann sowas wie steam und Co.  auf der glotze, was ich zur Zeit mit der streambox von steam mache.

Hat beides seinen Charme. Mehr Möglichkeiten mit dem PC vs, mehr comvort mit dem Player...


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*

Bei mir spielt ein Shield TV meine Medien ab.


----------



## Gimmick (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*



Kronos schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> Wie spielt ihr eure Files im Wohnzimmer ab? Erfordern neue effizientere Codecs nicht auch immer mehr Rechenleistung und müsste ich so einen Mini-PC dann nicht auch nach ein paar Jahren genau so wie den BD-Player tauschen, da dieser dann zwar den Codec durch Updates supportet aber die Hardware zu schwach dafür wird?
> 
> ...



Ja, Codecs, die nicht in Hardware unterstützt werden, brauchen richtig Rechenleistung, ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Mini-PC schaffen wird.

Je nach Quelle der Videodateien könntest Du auch einen aktuellen FireTV Stick nehmen oder eine nvidia Shield.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*

Also bei mir hätte der Mini-PC im Wohnzimmer keinerlei andere Funktionen außer eben Filme abzuspielen. Darum bin ich ja skeptisch, ob sich das überhaupt lohnen würde, so billig werden ordentliche Kisten da ja nicht sein.

Die Sachen die abgespielt werden sollen, befinden sich bei mir immer auf einer externen Festplatte oder größeren USB-Sticks.
In der Regel docke ich die dann einfach an den Bluray-Player/TV an und los gehts.
Die letzten Monate kam dann eben immer vermehrt das Problem, dass Codecs nicht unterstützt werden.
Entweder ich hatte dann kein Bild, kein Ton oder es ging gar nichts. 
Der aktuelle Player den ich anvisieren, kostet knapp 200€ was eigentlich eine geringe Anschaffung ist, zumal x265 sicherlich ein paar Jahre wieder halten wird und ich den alten ja noch für gutes Geld verkaufen kann. Zudem sind die Player auch von der Lautstärke her sehr leise.

Hm alleine die Punkte die ich mir da gerade selbst aufzähle zeigen mir, dass es wohl doch wieder ein Player werden wird, zumal das einfach auch schnell geht und bis auf ab und an mal ein Firmware-Update, muss da nix gemacht werden.

Streaming-Sachen wie Shield kommen nicht wirklich in Frage.
Das Wohnzimmer ist 3 Ecken weg vom Raum wo der WLAN-Router steht und ich möchte da weder Access Points noch sonst was aufstellen.
Das WLAN reicht von seiner Signalstärke aktuell gerade mal aus um vernünftig im Netz zu surfen, das reicht uns aber auch.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*

BlueRay abspielen auf dem PC ist leider ziemlich nervig. Da würde ich lieber einen separaten Player nehmen.
Wo du drüber nachdenken könntest ist eine PS4 (oder eine XBone). Da hast du dann durchaus einen Mehrwert gegenüber dem reinen Player aber nicht so viel Stress das zum laufen zu bekommen wie beim MiniPC.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*

Ich bin ja mit Vu+ und den 4k Modellen zufrieden. Ein ordentliches Image drauf und die Kiste spielt dir das alles kreuz und quer durchs Netzwerk und auch auf den Fernseher, ohne lahmarschig zu sein.

Die Dinger kostet 200€ aufwärts.

Ich habe eine V+ Uno 4k. Das Ding hat 8 Tuner, DVB-C Variante. Keule guckt sich im Wohnzimmer Titanic an, ich streame über openwebif und VLC von dem Teil in FullHD einen anderen Sender oder auch eine Aufnahme ins Büro und gleichzeitig holt die Kiste noch 2 neue Aufnahmen. Ich bin richtig Fan von dem Teil. HEVC Decoder haben die Chips mit aboard.

Das Ding ist so groß wie eine Fritzbox.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Gerät für x265 Support im Wohnzimmer? (Neuer BD-Player oder Mini-PC)*



Olstyle schrieb:


> BlueRay abspielen auf dem PC ist leider ziemlich nervig. Da würde ich lieber einen separaten Player nehmen.
> Wo du drüber nachdenken könntest ist eine PS4 (oder eine XBone). Da hast du dann durchaus einen Mehrwert gegenüber dem reinen Player aber nicht so viel Stress das zum laufen zu bekommen wie beim MiniPC.



Ja, ist jetzt auch meine finale Entscheidung mit dem Player.
So kann ich einerseits immer wieder bequem meine Lieblings Blu-rays ohne Probleme abspielen und die ganzen externen Files hat man ja im Handumdrehen per USB-Platte/Stick angesteckt und los gehts.
Spielkonsole mag ich mir allerdings keine mehr holen, hatte ich früher mal aber der Player kostet maximal 200€ und kann alles was ich benötige. Mehrwert brauche ich da auch keinen. 

Danke auf jeden Fall


----------

